# Highest compliment you ever received...



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

I just thought this may be an interesting topic for ladies...

I can't remember the movie, but I think it was Jack Nicholson. He told the woman he loved that she inspired him to be a better man. She replied that was the nicest thing anyone had ever said to her. The greatest compliment. I had a bf tell me that many years ago.

What is the best compliment you've ever recieved and/or what compliments mean most to you?

If compliments/words are affirmation are your most significant love language, do you think you could be in a relationship where you received none?


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

dixieangel said:


> I just thought this may be an interesting topic for ladies...
> 
> I can't remember the movie, but I think it was Jack Nicholson. He told the woman he loved that she inspired him to be a better man. She replied that was the nicest thing anyone had ever said to her. The greatest compliment. I had a bf tell me that many years ago.
> 
> ...


I know you asked the ladies, but because of the movie quote I had to respond. I thought that was a great movie and a great line. I once told that exact line to a girl (and meant it). Sadly, I was in a relationship with her friend at the time and never got a chance to be with her. Made it even worse that she was quite fond of me.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

Not sure if this is a compliment, but it stands out in my mind as something that always helped me:

"You're always better than you think."


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

I used to work with adults that had developmental disabilities and one day one of the residents told me "oh, you have nice legs.... for a fat woman".... :rofl: It still makes me smile when I think about it even 20 years later. 

Words of affirmation are my love language... I couldn't be in a relationship without it, not happy anyway, it's one of my marriage's biggest downfalls...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The highest compliment? .......my husband "fighting" for us last year, going through all the crap, looking at ourselves, and him telling me he believes we're worth it.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

I would have to say my highest compliment was from my husband though. We were laying in bed one morning before getting up for the day and he was just looking at me. Then he whispered "God, you're so beautiful". The way he was looking at me and the way he said it (he rarely says things like this) just brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

"I do"


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

awww CG....that is a great one.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

My mentor at the time that had a huge history of dressage and is held in very high regard, show producer and judge, turned round to me, said i had a serious eye for a good horse and how well i trained my youngsters, because i would say my youngsters were so well behaved, but she said it is because of the way i had trained that they never had a reason to misbehave.

What a compliment.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I remember my stepdad telling me when I was 12 that my eyes would be the demise of many men :rofl: 

My husband tells me compliments...sometimes...I don't really think about it. I do know that the ONE compliment that blew my mind was from a student last year. Another student was irritated beacuse I "pushed" too much. She didn't want to work and it was a situation in my class.

Well, this boy stood up, and said, "Mrs. M is the best teacher I've ever had! She pushes because she wants you to LEARN! Look at me! I'm doing SO MUCH BETTER because she PUSHES! Get over yourself and WORK! Mrs. M wants us to be BETTER! UGH!" then sat down,all upset.

Best. compliment. ever. I love my job.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

"I will make it my life's duty to crush you."


Good, it means I'm on the right track and have powerful enemies.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

The highest compliments I've ever received were all about my kids; so really, the compliment goes to me. Ya. I have really good, well brought up children; bet that comes as a surprise to some, eh?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

'you're nothing like your mother'



sorry mummy, I love you but you're REALLY annoying


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

It came from my daugher- someone told her she looked like me and she replied "Thank you- I take that as a compliment"


----------



## sexy (Jul 29, 2012)

hi folks! I have afew for this thread:

These remarks came from my next door neighbor after I had my second daughter, so they REALLY made me feel much better about myself.

One day my male next door neighbor came over to my house to borrow a vice. He was working on his motorcycle. He was about 34 at the time and cut out of stone! I had had my daughter 3 years ago and was just beginning to lose a little weight and I told the neighbor that I didn't know if my H had a vice I would call him. 
I asked my h if he had a vice and he replied, "well I drink a little too much, but..." 
Then I said, No like a tool." Then I said, "Here." I handed my neighbor the phone.
"Yeah, do you got a Vice"
I hear my H say, "S----?" 
"Yeah, well who else would be here in your house, ALONE, WITH YOUR WIFE!"
My mouth just FELL OPEN!

One day he told me that between his GF's bad back and her hurt knee, "When you go to get the mail, it is the Highlight of my DAY!"

He told me, "You look GREAT! You look REALLY GOOD in yellow. It's a REALLY good color on you!"
STUPIDLY I told him, "You should've seen me when I was 20! I worked out all the time back then!!!!!"
Then he said," Yeah, I bet A---- really liked THAT!"
"He was in the military then. He never saw me then."
"What a SHAME!!! If I were dating you, I never would let you leave the bedroom! I WOULD'VE STRAPPED YOU TO THE BED, AND NEVER LET YOU OUT OF BED!!!!!"
Then he tells me ,"You got that look like YOU'D BE REALLY FREAKY IN BED!"
WHO SAYS THINGS LIKE THIS TO THEIR NEIGHBOR'S WIFE???????:scratchhead:

One day I decided to take a bath and the weather was beautiful so I opened the big door and left the screen door closed. My three year old daughter was asleep so I took a quick bath before my older daughter came home on the bus.
Suddenly I hear my front door slam. I THROW A TOWEL AROUND MYSELF AND RUN DOWN THE HALL JUST KNOWING MY THREE YEAR OLD DAUGHTER HAD ESCAPED!
As I started down the hall, I heard my daughter's voice, along with the voice aof another person!!!
"Is there someone here?"
"Yeah, it's me L-----! I just needed to borrow somethin'."
"I just got out of the bathtub, S----. Let me change real fast."
Later I found out he had been in the hall on the other side of my partially closed door.He had seen EVERYTHING!!!!! unbeknownst to me.
One day I needed to see something as my house had just lost power. I called my H and he told me to go next door and see if S----- had power at their house. I told him I didn't think that was a good idea, but my H insisted, so I went.
Then S---- told me OUT OF THE BLUE: "You got a REALLY GREAT body. You've got REALLY GREAT BREASTS! When my sister takes her bra off her breasts are way down to the floor. Yours aren't like that!"
Then he asked, "Can I SEE 'em?"  
On another occasion he told me: "I just figured your fantasy! You just want to have your clothes ripped off and DONE!" 
On another day, I found out that he and his gf were moving!!!  He came by and asked to borrow a flashlight. WOW! THIS TIME I ACTUALLY HAD THE FLASHLIGHT!!!!!:rofl:
I got the flashlight and went next door with him to bring it back. He told me,
"You know me and P---- are really gonna miss y'all."
"Yeah, we'll miss y'all too."
Then he asked me: "Hey, if you know you wouldn't get caught, would you ever CHEAT on A------?"
He also asked, "If one day Mr. Right came along and you were still married to A-----, would you still STAY with him?" 
I told him, "S-----, Mr. right already HAS come along! I sleep with him EVERY NIGHT!"
Then he said, "What if A----- brought a friend home, wouldn't you like to have 2 men?"
Then he dropped the BOMBSHELL ON ME! He said,
"I've seen you NAKED before. YOU GOT A REALLY GREAT BODY! YOU GOT REALLY GREAT LEGS!!! "
My MOUTH JUST DROPPED AND MY FACE WENT AS WHITE AS A SHEET!!!!
I said, "When?"
He said "Remember that time when you were getting out of the bathtub and L----- let me in? I saw more than what you THOUGHT I saw!"
I said, "I was wrapped in a towel when I got out of the tub. YOU SAW NOTHING BUT ME IN A TOWEL!"
He said, "You weren't in a towel when I saw you! You were in your bedroom getting dressed, and I was in the hallway, and you NEVER saw me!"
I had to write this because I could never bring myself to ever say it out loud! 
Well, as creepy as those things were, In some way after trying to lose weight after having a baby, they were also very flattering, in a TWISTED SORT OF SORT OF WAY!

That's my story
Hope y'all enjoy the read.


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

"Of course you're my best friend." 

My H is just so adorable. And truly is my best friend.

Something I'll always remember a guy friend who is so sweet and kind and loyal but really clueless said to me when I was having a rough day: "Well why do you always wear such awful clothes? With a little make up and a better wardrobe, maybe 15 pounds off, you could have any guy you wanted!" Needless to say, he is still single.


----------

